# Trailer Tires-Where to buy, and how much



## uii

I just got a horse trailer, happydance and I was wondering how much the tires for it would roughly cost, and where I could buy them. Also, how often would they have to be replaced?
Thank you!


----------



## Darrin

You buy your trailer tires at your local automotive tire store. Prices vary quite a bit from area to area and store to store so call around. As a reference, I just replaced my trailer tires and it was $450 for 4 tires with mount and balance.

As for how long in between replacements. Well if you tow a ton, when they wear out. If you tow like most people you need to replace between 3-10 years, depending on who you listen to. Pros will tell you every 3-5 years, I suscribe to the 10 year theory. Really there isn't a right answer but there is a wrong answer. If your tires blow out, you kept them on to long.


----------



## waresbear

Most every tire store sells trailer tires as well. I must say, best deal I got on trailer tires & rims were from a trailer distributor I purchased my new trailer from. So you might check with a trailer dealer to compare their prices.


----------



## CCH

Make sure you buy tires appropriate for the load range. This is often described as load range followed by a letter, for example "G" which is what I have on my trailer, or it can be described as "ply". You need to know your trailer's gross weight and then factor in the load it will carry to determine what range of tire you need. Bring this info with you to the tire store and then consider buying a heavier duty tire than the minimum recommended for your rig.

Then always check your tire pressure before hauling. With a used trailer, it is a good idea to have the axel alignment checked (this can usually only be done at a large truck/ semi center because it requires specialized equipment). Having slightly out of alignment axles can eat tires up really fast. Also plan to have the wheel bearings packed and tires rotated annually or every 3,000 miles, whichever comes first.

These recommendations have been our policy for 15 years. In all those year of hauling many many miles, we've never had a blowout or flat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque

uii said:


> I just got a horse trailer, happydance and I was wondering how much the tires for it would roughly cost,*depends on size and brand* and where I could buy them*At a tire store*. Also, how often would they have to be replaced?*could vary greatly,depends on if your trailer is in storage or out in the weather and how many miles you travel*
> Thank you!


 See embedded


----------



## MicKey73

Congrats on the trailer!! Just bought one myself, and needed to put new tires on all the way around because where I live, dry rot is much more likely to kill your tires than pretty much anything else. You've already won the first battle, because you know to buy TRAILER tires, and not just AUTO tires  As was mentioned, trailer tires have special load ratings to help support the weight of the trailer and horse(s). From researching, I found that Maxxis M8008 and Goodyear Marathons are consistantly rated well. I bought Maxxis and paid about what Darrin did for his. Just remember to keep the best (or buy an extra) as a spare. Also, pay attention to the PSI ratings. Trailer tires run at a much higher PSI than regular car tires, hence the need for higher load ratings  Good luck and welcome to the club!


----------



## uii

Thanks, guys! This helped me out a lot!


----------



## azwantapaint

Also be sure to get TRAILER RATED tires.
They are generally a little stiffer in the sidewalls and the beads are stronger than car tires.
I made that mistake ONCE.
Almost cost me a load of logs...20,000# worth....because i cheaped on two tires.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

DO NOT let them get all cracked and weird looking cause then bad things will happen. Happened to me with a small boat on the trailer and 35 year old tires on the trailer... BAM... blown that thing to shreds, that was a 12' boat not a horse trailer.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter

When you buy them make sure to get 10 ply or better.


----------



## Corporal

CCH said:


> *Make sure you buy tires appropriate for the load range.*


I didn't copy the rest but it's all correct, too. We went east, 15 hour drive in 2008 with 3 horses, and came back with 4. I'd never had a problem with my original tires, but we blew two tires 1/2-way home--we were driving on my TWO spares--until I realized that my tires weren't the right load range. I found a tire shop that serviced semi's. (Garmins are great for this stuff while you're on the road!!) They loaded up my trailer with the horses in it in the back of their shopt to change out all 4 and 2 new tires for spares. I'd ALWAYS had my bearings checked and greased, but I didn't even think about the weight load. This, BTW, is where trailer companies will go cheap, so CHECK YOUR BRAND NEW TRAILER TIRES.


----------



## goneriding

When you get the tires off, might be a good time to check the brakes.


----------

